# I need Leadline Advice



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

So my 3 year old wants to go to 'oarse chows' with mommy. I take him to the barn with me and let him set on my mare without any trouble. My question is...how do I do leadline classes? Is the horse bridled? What are the kids expected to do? Just walk? What should my son wear? What should I wear? My son has his own saddle ( a 12" barrel saddle ) is that 'showy' enough? I've looked everywhere for answers and no one is budging! I want him to go and have fun but winning wouldn't hurt! LOL


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

To be judged in a lead class the horse must be bridled, but you, as the handler, must also have a lead shank on the horse. 

Think about it - what do you judge a leadline class on other than cuteness? Basic position. The child needs to be holding the reins, correctly, not holding the horn, have his stirrups adjusted correctly and demonstrate decent position. 

I have seen lead line judges ask kids to turn the horse or demonstrate another simple skill to aid in judging. 

So give 'em some reins and teach him how to hold them correctly.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

It really depends on where you are showing. Some shows every one wins in lead line. In others they actually place them. Most of the time the kid and the handler have matching outfits. 

If they are actually being judged and placed it should almost be like the kid is riding and doing all the work and you are just an necessary and there for the just in case type thing. When the horse turns the kid should be steering the horse. Like has been stated the kid should be holding the reins properly sitting up correctly just like you where not even there.


----------



## artsyjenn (May 12, 2010)

Just depends on where you show. In 4H, our Cloverbuds wear western or english clothes depending on what kind of tack the horse is wearing. Everyone wins. At the big local charity show, I think they place some, but everyone gets a ribbon. My daughters wear jeans, boots, slinky, vest and sparkly belts (bought on clearance at Big Dee's lol) and a helmet. I require helmets on my kids at all times, and as of last year our 4H does too. Very few, if any, people go really "all out" with tack and clothes for leadline at the local shows I've been to.
On the other hand, at Quarter Horse Congress many of the little girls are tarted up like child beauty pageant contestants, with BIG $$$ in clothes and tack.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

This is a breed recognized show, but not a big one. I think we will fall somewhere between 4-H and Congress...lol...I think he will stick with his barrel saddle and wear a nice button down shirt and his favorite boots. I may even go all out and get him a cheap pair of costume chaps. I just want him to have fun!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Generally the lead line kids at our shows have a halter under their bridle. The kids hold the reins and you lead with the halter.

What are you showing in? If you're just looking to do the basica barrel racing or pole bending, yo won't need any special outfits. But for our leadline Pleasure and Reining classes the kdis dress normally in a western shirt and jeans with riding boots, just like any normal adult would.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

This is from my trainers face book page with his daughter doing NRHA Lead Line class.

















http://www.facebook.com/#!/album.php?aid=47303&id=1461069000


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

It is going to be a western pleasure leadline class. My son is getting better at holding the reins proper and we will have to work on getting him to turn Nico. I dont want to go nuts on the outfit because he is just 3 and will probably grow out of it before too long. Thank you so much for your help! I swear im more nervous about him showing than I was ever about me showing!


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

Part of it is age related. Let him do as much of the work as he know how to do. When my son did leadline, I used my show horse that is good at showmanship.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

